# best longbow



## RHC (Jul 5, 2006)

I shot a Check-Mate Crusader that was nice and a good price for a new bow with a good warranty.


----------



## jdc (Nov 18, 2005)

check out www.lostcreekbows.com.very best bow i've shot and i've shot a bunch of bows.chad is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Howard Hill Archery!
http://www.howardhillarchery.com/
The best value for the money at less than $500. Quick delivery (no waiting a year or more). You won't be diappointed.


----------



## Frank1107 (May 30, 2006)

*Best Bow*

As many others have said, "Try Before You Buy". If you are considering a new bow, many of the bowyers have in-stock bows you can try before ordering. Or find a group or club in your area, most people are more than happy to let you try their equipment. Every one has personal likes and dislikes as to grip, length, poundage, and cosmetics. All the bows mentioned above are great, if they are for you.


----------



## teknoclash (Jan 8, 2006)

42WLA said:


> Howard Hill Archery!
> http://www.howardhillarchery.com/
> The best value for the money at less than $500. Quick delivery (no waiting a year or more). You won't be diappointed.


I just ordered a Howard Hill Halfbreed. He said I would have it in about 3 1/2 weeks. Should be here the first week of August.


----------



## tradspirit (Jun 21, 2004)

*Best buy*

Kabekona River. One of the best for the price and a great shooting bow!!


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Kohannah.....$400 for a custom bow and they shoot great. Been around since the 80's. 
http://www.kohannahbows.com/


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

You could pick up a used Widow at a reasonable price....stabow


----------



## thunderhorn25 (Mar 31, 2005)

*try a thunderhorn*

Best bows i have shot and a standard coupstick, my first couple of bows, can be had for under 500 easily. Duande build a great bow, truely dead in the hand...absolutely no hand shock, quite fast, and good looking. Plus he makes his own custom quivers to match.

www.thunderhornmfg.com


----------



## the_hitman (Jul 11, 2006)

Checkmate or 21st century hands down make the best longbows in the business for what you pay for. I liked the checkmate, but a 21st century is by far the sweetest shooting bow I have ever had the pleasure of shooting.


----------



## newell38 (Aug 17, 2004)

*bows*

http://lightningbowsmfg.homestead.com/index.html 

the carbon backed hunter model or markert special will outshoot 95% of the big name custom bows out there.....gordys craftsmanship is flawless and hes a great guy to deal with.....great lead time also


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

I like to buy used,it saves some money and wait time. Here is the order I would look for a used bow
Massie longhorne
A horne combo hunter
Super Shrew
BoB Sarrells
then A Bob lee


----------

